# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Профсоюз спамеров

## kuznetz

Сегодня поступил такой спам:

(цитата)------------------------------------
ПРОФСОЮЗ ВЕБМАСТЕРОВ

Внимание!
Все владельцы хостингов рекламных площадок в интернете и любых других интернет-ресурсов, а также разработчики программного обеспечения. 

ПРЕДЛАГЕМ СОТРУДНИЧЕСТВО 
Наши услуги:

Юридическая безопасность Вашей деятельности. 
Возможность принимать платежи следующими способами:
Через Сбербанк
Наличными через курьера в Москве
В нашем офисе
Банковский перевод (для юридических лиц)
WebMoney
Yandex деньги
E-Gold
Rupay
Почта России
Western Union 
Курьерские услуги в Москве.

Консультация по телефону, ICQ, e-mail, Skype для Ваших клиентов. 
Помощь в продвижении Ваших услуг. 
Любые другие услуги, необходимые для успешной работы IT компании. 

Суть партнерства заключается в том, что Вы поручате нам работу, которую мы будем делать за определенным процент от прибыли.

Для того чтобы начать работу с нашей организацией, Вам необходимо связаться с нами, получить анкету, заполнить ее и высылать заполненную нам. Далее мы предложим Вам условия на которых сможем работать с Вами. Обычно этот процент составляет от 10 до 50% от суммы сделки.
----------------------------(конец цитаты)

Рекламируемый "Профсоюз вебмастеров" на самом деле представляет собой спамерскую контору известного российского спамера Александра Копылова, расположенную "в районе метро Электрозаводская" и базирующуюся на технических ресурсах крупного российского хостера - фирмы Zenon NSP. Это не первая попытка Александра Копылова создать российский профсоюз спамеров. Несколько лет назад он основал действующий и поныне spamforum.ru

Кроме спам-хостинга и спама всех видов, Александр Копылов промышляет и мало еще распространенным у нас (но широко доставших всех за рубежом) делом продажи пенисов и виагры. См. его сайт www.magj.ru - расположенный прямо на хостинге Zenon NSP

(c) kuznetz

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Остаётся где-нибудь (в как можно большем количестве мест, включая, может быть, даже АиФ, если они согласятся) опубликовать статью с описанием деятельности Копылова и его координатами. И в конце ненавязчиво так напомнить о судьбе Вардана.

----------


## kuznetz

Оказывается, оффшоры в Белизе любят не только обычные мошенники, но и электронные тоже. Вот на днях все тот же Александр Копылов зарегил новый спамерский сайт

spamsoft.bz

----------


## kuznetz

последние новости из мира пенисов:

сайт переименовался из magj.ru в doctor-penis.ru, поменял официального хозяина (теперь вместо Александра Копылова им значится некто Сергей Корсунов).

Но рассылки-то с рекламой пенисов идут явно из того же места - об этом говорят заголовки писем. Что самое позорное - доменное имя doctor-penis.ru зарегистрировано уважаемой (до настоящего момента, следует сказать) фирмой NAUNET, известной в числе прочего своей антиспам-системой. За малое время, прошедшее с появления doctor-penis.ru (имя зарегистрировано 19 июня этого года) он уже успел попасть в черный список OB SURBL. Что является прямо-таки рекордным показателем. Тем не менее NAUNET ничего не предпринимает по прекращению деятельности старых закоренелых спамеров.

Хостит пенисы по-прежнему Zenon N.S.P. (тоже известный в свое время активной антиспамерской деятельностью).

Таким образом, спамеры и антиспамеры слились в экономическом экстазе. Похоже, это становится правилом в наше время. В начале этого года на нашем форуме уже обсуждались наезды Алексея Тутубалина на черные списки и SpamAssassin.

Господа потеряли совесть

----------


## maXmo

глянул к себе в спам, пенисов нет, зато есть виагра (треть) и таблетки для похудания

уп: а нет, один пенис есть, вообще где-то в треше  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> а нет, один пенис есть


Фу-у-у

----------


## pig

Недавно пробегали два пениса по-немецки. До сих пор были только английские плюс "Тибетская медицина".

----------


## kuznetz

О, есть прогресс по делу Копылова  :Smiley: ))

в общем, сегодня из этого дома пришел вот такой спам:

Требуется адвокат по уголовным делам, возможно начинающий. Цена договорная.
Предложение актуально жителям Москвы. 
Кадровые агенства просьба не беспокоить. 
Звоните сейчас:
телефон: +7 926 660 01 21

что, неужели их прижали
 :Smiley: ))))))

----------


## pig

IMHO, клиент с особыми запросами. Самому-то Копылову не составит труда и Резника с Падвой нанять. Опять же IMHO.

----------


## kuznetz

Что касается Резника с Падвой - вряд ли. Преувеличивать доходы и успешность наших спамеров я бы не стал. До Куваева им далеко.

Очередной привет от Копылова: идут рассылки писем с вирусом Worm.Win32.Feebs.gen, текст там следующий:

Здорово Анька! Вот фтоки со вчерашней вечеринке, тлоько не показываю своему, ты ндаеюсь помниш как мы кайфанули!

Хотя вынужден признать, что оформление писем совсем не то, что его вирусных рассылок в конце прошлого-начале этого года. Только сильно похож текст письма. Так что может быть и не Копылов. Значит - еще одна московская спамерская шайка обнаглела настолько, что рассылает своих троянов самостоятельно, с прицелом именно на российского пользователя.

----------

